# Picking peoples brains......



## Danca_Ems (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I'm new on here and currently thinking of moving to Spain. Wondered if you could give me any advice. I have alot of questions so I'll write my story and if you have any answers to my queries that would be grand. I'm sure I'll be a regular user on here!!!!

Basically myself and my partner are seriously considering moving, we are thinking Costa Blanca area, Albir mainly. I am a professional dancer and he is a singer, we have worked in many countries different types of shows etc, recently I spent time touring Spain with a Spanish Circus and he toured hotels in Mallorca with shows. We are thinking of bringing our show over to Benidorm area to tour bars, hotels, we both speak fairly good Spanish and are planning a working holiday in Sept to visit our friend who lives out here doing the same thing. 

Planning on renting at first, now hows best to go about this??? Looked at a few properties on net and all looks great, but not to sure if they are kosher. Also we will be self employed so what paperwork would we need? We both have our NIE numbers but not 2 sure if we need anything else, residency maybe? tried looking on web, but there are lots of sites and my mind is now boggled :S

Also we will need a car, do places do long term rentals? or is it just better to buy one, also Spanish banks? do u need to be a resident to have an account??

As you can see alot of questions! I'm not that concerned about the work side as I know a couple of people and planning on sorting that out when I come over in Sept,

Any advice you could give would be fab!

Thanks in advance for reading this essay!

Ems x


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

No such thing as residency anymore, your NIE is fine although you'll need to change the address. When settled, sign up at the town hall for your empadronamiento

You'll need to sign up for Social Security, pay your 260€ a month payments. Sign up at the tax office and get an accountant (typically, around here, about 75-100€ a month and will normally sort out the tax office too). You can then start as autonomo

Long term car rentals can work out cheap while you settle, secondhand (and new) cars are extremely expensive here

Best way to find a rental is to come over here first and check out all the areas you're interested in, make a note of the phone numbers on the 100s of properties with boards outside and then give them a call. Otherwise, use a Spanish rental site like enalquiler.com or visit local agents when here

Can get a non resident bank account but as you're living here there's no reason to not get a resident account


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> No such thing as residency anymore, your NIE is fine although you'll need to change the address. When settled, sign up at the town hall for your empadronamiento
> 
> You'll need to sign up for Social Security, pay your 260€ a month payments. Sign up at the tax office and get an accountant (typically, around here, about 75-100€ a month and will normally sort out the tax office too). You can then start as autonomo
> 
> ...


Although it's true there is not a residency permit you do have to Register as a resident with the Oficina de Extranjeros as a resident if you are going to be here for longer than three months you can no longer work with just an NIE number. You are then given a green certificate which you have to carry together with your passport and which you have to proveide to register with the INSS.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

anles said:


> Although it's true there is not a residency permit you do have to Register as a resident with the Oficina de Extranjeros as a resident if you are going to be here for longer than three months you can no longer work with just an NIE number. You are then given a green certificate which you have to carry together with your passport and which you have to proveide to register with the INSS.


Uhmmmm, I just thought this sounded confusing.
You don't have to carry your certificate around with you as it doesn't serve any purpose as far as identification goes and it actually states that at the top _*and*_ bottom of my/ everyone's (???) certificate in capital letters. AVISO: DOCUMENTO NO VÁLIDO PARA ACREDITAR LA IDENTIDAD NI LA NACIONALIDAD DEL PORTADOR.
So what is the purpose??
It just says that you have been put on the list of foreign residents, which is a legal requirement. You are being watched in other words...:spy: And if you have to do anything faintly beaurocratic you'll need to take it along with you passport, which I think is what anles was referring to.
You are _*supposed*_ to carry some kind of proof of identity with you at all times however.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Uhmmmm, I just thought this sounded confusing.
> You don't have to carry your certificate around with you as it doesn't serve any purpose as far as identification goes and it actually states that at the top _*and*_ bottom of my/ everyone's (???) certificate in capital letters. AVISO: DOCUMENTO NO VÁLIDO PARA ACREDITAR LA IDENTIDAD NI LA NACIONALIDAD DEL PORTADOR.
> So what is the purpose??
> It just says that you have been put on the list of foreign residents, which is a legal requirement. You are being watched in other words...:spy:
> You are _*supposed*_ to carry some kind of proof of identity with you at all times however.


with a photo on it.........


which is how I lost my old passport - it's the only official photo ID I have


the new one is very safely locked away


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> with a photo on it.........
> 
> 
> which is how I lost my old passport - it's the only official photo ID I have
> ...


Yes, I never carry my passport with me. As I've said before I still use my old Spanish card which ran out in Jan for ID in shops and so far...
However I'm going to start getting my nacionalidad started next week. Just as some judge in Getafe has started giving tests to people who are doing the same, about Spanish history etc. ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I never carry my passport with me. As I've said before I still use my old Spanish card which ran out in Jan for ID in shops and so far...
> However I'm going to start getting my nacionalidad started next week. Just as some judge in Getafe has started giving tests to people who are doing the same, about *Spanish history* etc. ...


from which point of view?

I'd suggest Ghosts of Spain & The Return - but that view might no go down too well


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I never carry my passport with me. As I've said before I still use my old Spanish card which ran out in Jan for ID in shops and so far...
> However I'm going to start getting my nacionalidad started next week. Just as some judge in Getafe has started giving tests to people who are doing the same, about Spanish history etc. ...


I have a reduced size photocopy of the important page of my passport which has been laminated, it has my NIE number on the back. I carry that in my purse and so far in the 18 months I've had it, its been perfectly adequate to use to back up my debit cards and when I've been stopped by the guardia, official appointments etc

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I have a reduced size photocopy of the important page of my passport which has been laminated, it has my NIE number on the back. I carry that in my purse and so far in the 18 months I've had it, its been perfectly adequate to use to back up my debit cards and when I've been stopped by the guardia, official appointments etc
> 
> Jo xxx


that's what I have always used - until a guardia officer told me off


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> that's what I have always used - until a guardia officer told me off


I've not had a problem with it............... so far??? Its just not practical or sensible to carry a passport etc around all the time tho is it!?

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've not had a problem with it............... so far??? Its just not practical or sensible to carry a passport etc around all the time tho is it!?
> 
> Jo xxxx


well I_ was_ doing a translation at the guardia at the time, so I spose I should have known better - it was new guy who didn't know me & a 'jobsworth' - so next time I was there I took the original - forgot to take it out of my bag I think - never saw it again!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I have a reduced size photocopy of the important page of my passport which has been laminated, it has my NIE number on the back. I carry that in my purse and so far in the 18 months I've had it, its been perfectly adequate to use to back up my debit cards and when I've been stopped by the guardia, official appointments etc
> 
> Jo xxx


It might be a good idea to do that, but it's not actually recognised as a legal way to identify yourself. I've even heard of people with a notorized photocopy being told it's not legal. When you think about it, I suppose it's right 'cos you are supposed to present the original for most things.
I've never heard of a copy being used for ID for backing up debit cards, I wonder if it would work around here...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It might be a good idea to do that, but it's not actually recognised as a legal way to identify yourself. I've even heard of people with a notorized photocopy being told it's not legal. When you think about it, I suppose it's right 'cos you are supposed to present the original for most things.
> I've never heard of a copy being used for ID for backing up debit cards, I wonder if it would work around here...


TBH, apathy from staff seems to be the reason it works around here!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> TBH, apathy from staff seems to be the reason it works around here!
> 
> Jo xxx


Ahhh, gotcha!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Everyone who's British that I know has one of those laminated passport things ( except me ) & they use them for everything. When I'm working , I don't even carry a wallet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just as some judge in Getafe has started giving tests to people who are doing the same, about Spanish history etc. ...


Oh please no. I think just having the knowledge to navigate the system in order to apply for _nacionalidad_ should be proof enough of one's intimate knowledge of Spain!!!!! I sure hope that doesn't become a national trend.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> Oh please no. I think just having the knowledge to navigate the system in order to apply for _nacionalidad_ should be proof enough of one's intimate knowledge of Spain!!!!!


Good point halydia!
Here's an article about it if your interested.
Un juez pregunta por Nadal y Gasol para dar la nacionalidad · ELPAÍS.com
I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea, but within certain limits, telling you beforehand and making sure it's the same for everyone.

(Uhoh, summat's just happened with the footie, Spain had to repeat a penalty!!!)


----------



## Danca_Ems (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good point halydia!
> Here's an article about it if your interested.
> Un juez pregunta por Nadal y Gasol para dar la nacionalidad · ELPAÍS.com
> I don't think it's necessarily a bad idea, but within certain limits, telling you beforehand and making sure it's the same for everyone.
> ...


"Algunas de las preguntas han llamado la atención de varios letrados...debido a que se refieren a hechos históricos ocurridos en los dos últimos siglos, pero también figuran cuestiones sobre poetas de la posguerra, deportistas como Nadal o Gasol o incluso cómo se hace una tortilla de patatas."

(_Translation: "Some of the questions have attracted the attention of various lawyers ... due to the fact that they refer to historical events that have happened over the last two centuries, but there are also questions about post-war poets, sports figures such as Nadal or Gasol, or even how to make a Spanish omelette!")_

I'd kill on the tortilla question!!! I'm not so sure about post-war poets, and I majored in Spanish. This is all kind of like when I took my DELE exam, I made sure to make mention of the Athletic Club and the Barakaldo teams. I figured that if on my exam I had to make it clear that I presented a deep knowledge of Spanish culture, there was no better way to do that in Bilbao. (I even let "ama*" slip on accident.) 

I'm really not sure how I feel about the judge's questions. As I said, there are some questions I'd do well on, and some I'd crash and burn on. Not knowing much about Gasol is more a question of not being interested in sports. I only know who he is because my students got angry one day because I didn't know who he was! That, and the recent Lakers-Boston Celtics playoffs. 



*ama: Basque for "mom."


----------

